# Windsor Haunting: Sneak Peak



## Ironside (Aug 1, 2008)

Hey everyone,

I was going to post a video showing some of the progress being made in my Haunted House, but I cant find the cable that I need to transfer it onto my PC.

So instead, I thought I would post up some pictures:

This is one of the first rooms, which leads to what we've dubbed the "bumper hallway" ... it's actually a little 5 foot tall door way which leads to a cramped passage way with a really low ceiling... the following pics show it lit up, but during the actual haunt, that hallway is pitch black so you have to feel/squish your way through it!




























This barrel was only $20! We bought 2 for our final display which... well... I wont spoil it... but lets just say it has to do with a mutated creature and a biohazard area!










Here is our 'lab' scene, similar to the one from last year, this time we've set it up in a different room. Of course, this scene will all be lit up, but for pictures sake, everything is switched off.


----------



## Ironside (Aug 1, 2008)

This mask is worn by one of our live actors, this creature lives in a dark cavern, filled with the bodies of his victims that he feasts upon, here's some pics:




























Here is a raised walkway we are building, we also knocked a hole in the wall and built this doorway which links two bedrooms together (we really wanted this year's haunt to be one continuous walk-through experience, to do this we had to make doors where there weren't any, as you can see here).



















Anyway, I don't want to give too much away, so that's all for now!!!


----------



## Eric Striffler (May 6, 2006)

WOW that hallway with the pillows and stuff is GENIUS!
That must freak people out when it's pitch black!
Looks excellent so far, can't wait to see a video


----------



## MotelSixx (Sep 27, 2008)

Looking Good!!!!


----------



## Spookie (Aug 26, 2008)

Wow, didn't know what to expect and I think it looks great. Love the idea of the claustrophic room although don't know how I would handle it in the dark. All your props look great. Hope your actor with that mask is wearing earplugs cause that's going to elicit some screams for sure. Question, where exactly is this (don't mean town)? It looks like a house with the ceiling and walls. It's quite elaborate so far.


----------



## Ironside (Aug 1, 2008)

Spookie said:


> Wow, didn't know what to expect and I think it looks great. Love the idea of the claustrophic room although don't know how I would handle it in the dark. All your props look great. Hope your actor with that mask is wearing earplugs cause that's going to elicit some screams for sure. Question, where exactly is this (don't mean town)? It looks like a house with the ceiling and walls. It's quite elaborate so far.


We're renovating the entire basement of my house into a Haunted House.


----------



## Revenant (Mar 17, 2007)

Very cool! I'd love going through that, you're really going the extra mile. Opening up the walls even LOL... hey, how do you attach those pillows to the walls? That's just plain cool.


----------



## Ironside (Aug 1, 2008)

Revenant said:


> Very cool! I'd love going through that, you're really going the extra mile. Opening up the walls even LOL... hey, how do you attach those pillows to the walls? That's just plain cool.


We use a combination of pallet strapping from the local Home Depot (we mooched a huge roll off of them for free) and some screws with built in washer-heads... LOTS of screws... holds 'em up real good.


----------



## Bloodhound (Oct 16, 2007)

This is really cool! Thank's!


----------



## theboogeymengraveyard (Aug 23, 2007)

Sweet set up i'll have to check it out this year, I took the week off leading up to Halloween so I'll have time to enjoy everyone else stuff for once and not have to work 24/7 to get my haunt done in time. I would like to run my haunt for more then 1 day but I don't want to get the neighbours man at me.


----------



## Ironside (Aug 1, 2008)

Oh hey boogeyman, I forgot you were local... don't spread these pics around, they're TOP SECRET!!! lol... I don't want to spoil the surprises!

Here's some updated pics... I wont post anymore since it would give too much away (which I may already have done!!! hehe)


----------



## Monstermaker (Aug 4, 2008)

It's official...your haunt will be a real scream.(Pun intended)
Seriously though, nice work.


----------



## Revenant (Mar 17, 2007)

WOW it's amazing how good scene setters can look in the right light. That scene with the 2 skellies at the table looks awesome.

That mossy green room with the yucky guy crouching in the corner just freaks me out. I'd feel uncomfortable walking past that even with the lights on. It's disturbing.


----------



## Ironside (Aug 1, 2008)

Revenant said:


> WOW it's amazing how good scene setters can look in the right light. That scene with the 2 skellies at the table looks awesome.
> 
> That mossy green room with the yucky guy crouching in the corner just freaks me out. I'd feel uncomfortable walking past that even with the lights on. It's disturbing.


If you're uncomfortable with that, just imagine it in the dark, with eerie lighting.. and one of my live actors ripping flesh off of that poor souls detached leg.

Then of course, he comes after YOU when you enter his den... :googly:


----------



## spideranne (Jul 17, 2006)

Looks great. You really make those scene setters look real.


----------



## Aelwyn (Jul 7, 2008)

That's just AWESOME! Can't wait to see more pics!


----------



## theboogeymengraveyard (Aug 23, 2007)

Wow those pictures look great don't worry I won't tell a soul


----------



## ghost37 (Jul 30, 2008)

Those pics look great. Would love to see a video when your haunt is done.


----------



## RoxyBlue (Oct 6, 2008)

If I had to do the laundry in your basement, my clothes would never be clean.

Nice job!


----------



## Haunted Bayou (Feb 16, 2007)

Very nice. I never really liked scene setters but I think I need to go buy them for my garage walls.


----------

